

MPAA and ICE admit they yanked a man out of a movie for wearing Glass (2014) - luu
http://boingboing.net/2014/01/22/mpaa-and-ice-admit-they-yanked.html

======
Amorymeltzer
"Neither of them explain how it is that a movie theater employee can call an
MPAA hotline, and how the MPAA can then command ICE law-enforcement officials
to drop everything and rush down to a multiplex to roust a potential
camcorderer and treat him like a presumptive criminal."

This right there is the crux. I can understand a a movie theater being
concerned, but calling the MPAA? Rapid escalation to a government response?!
That should be unfathomable with properly-aligned priorities.

